# eekk he's been finalised!! Please will you vote for Mischief?



## EmmaL (May 10, 2011)

I entered a competition a few months ago, Burgess star of the show and I entered Mischief.  HE GOT INTO THE FINAL 12!! :shock: :biggrin: If we win we'll get a photo shoot and he'll be a little star. :001_wub: The prize also includes £500 and I can't explain how much that will help me and him. 

As you may know he is a dental bunny, I'm 15 and earn £15 a week which is a big struggle to afford his vet care. My parents pay for his operations and I have to pay them back and by the time I've paid off one op, it's time for another one.  I love him and wont let him suffer and will continue to help pay off these vet bills. The money will help me pay off his vet bills, have money saved up for his upcoming ones and upcoming vaccinations and of course I will be able to treat them and donate to rescues! 

*Please, please will you vote for him? *

Star Of The Show Finalists - Burgess Excel

It will mean so much to us. :001_wub: The entries were chosen based on the lifestyle and care we have for our bunnies and this is part of my entry if you're interested. When I entered his tooth problems weren't as frequent and I had blossom at the time. 



> Hello, I'm emailing to enter my rabbit Mischief into the star of the show competition. I'm entering him because I love him and my other 2 rabbits more than anything! He is a gorgeous English cross breed rabbit and we have been through so much together. He lives with his sister Tinkebell and they live in a large set up. A 7 x 5ft shed with an attached 8.5 x 7ft aviary style run that my dad built. I have attached a photo of it. I believe rabbits should have as much space and exercise as possible because they should be happy and be able to strech their large back legs.
> 
> My rabbits are fed burgess excel adult pellets and they get the recommended amount, an egg cup full each in the mornings. In the evenings they are given fresh vegetables and of course they have hay at all times, usually meadow hay. They are often treated to the burgess herbage and forage hay too which they love! They also get supervised free range time in my garden and they get to eat the grass which they enjoy. Their water bottles are refilled with fresh water every day.
> 
> ...


This is where they live:









And here's Mischief


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

What an adorable boy. I have a very soft spot for English rabbits. What an enclosure too! Lucky bunnies and very clever father!

I have voted.

Best of luck


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

Voted, good luck


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy and what a lovely sweet bunny owner you are! Voted! And a massive big good luck!! Xx


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

He is gorgous love his set up have voted good luck


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

iv voted, i hope you all the best


----------



## EmmaL (May 10, 2011)

Thank you all so so much!!  I think my poor boy is due another operation, off to vets soon.  Every vote really does count if it means we could win as the money would help him so so much. x


----------



## EmmaL (May 10, 2011)

Voting ends at Midnight on 11th November so quite a while yet but any votes are really appreciated  xx


----------



## EmmaL (May 10, 2011)

Here's some more photos of the little guy who I'd love to win


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Voted! What a beautiful boy


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

dunnit good luck!! Gorgeous bun!


----------



## EmmaL (May 10, 2011)

Thank you soooo much!


----------



## EmmaL (May 10, 2011)

If you vote, please comment so that I can thank you


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I think I have voted!! Do you have to fill in details or can you just press vote? I have done the latter!


----------



## EmmaL (May 10, 2011)

It's up to you but you can just click vote and it submits it.  Thanks x


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

All voted!
I think at 15 it's fantastic that you so willingly look after a dental bunny. I know many 15yr olds who would not even consider it. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## emackenzie (Jul 31, 2011)

voted! i'm also 15 and have a dental bunny so know how hard it can be
goodluck!x


----------



## EmmaL (May 10, 2011)

thank you xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Just voted, I really like the ways you've managed to cover all the care needs in the why should he win section, hopefully it will inspire people reading it.


----------



## EmmaL (May 10, 2011)

thank you


----------



## rubyandi (Jun 9, 2010)

my vote is in :thumbup:
good luck  x


----------



## EmmaL (May 10, 2011)

Thanks very much!


----------



## EmmaL (May 10, 2011)

9 days  counts up to 5 votes from one IP address!


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

think i voted about 5 times!!


----------



## EmmaL (May 10, 2011)

thank you so much


----------



## EmmaL (May 10, 2011)

Just 4 days left to vote, please vote and share where ever you can! x


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Just seen this Ive voted,, 
Great looking bunny and a fantastic enclosure.. Good luck


----------



## EmmaL (May 10, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## EmmaL (May 10, 2011)

3 days !! PLEASE VOTE  5 votes per IP address so if you can vote from another house or work too then that would be great. Thank you x


----------



## Jo Jo (Nov 8, 2011)

VOTED! 
What a gorgeous boy you have 
*Good luck!*


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. Dunnit good luck to you both!


----------



## EmmaL (May 10, 2011)

Thanks so much


----------



## EmmaL (May 10, 2011)

1 day!! PLEASE VOTE FOR MY SPECIAL BOY!

Star Of The Show Finalists - Burgess Excel


----------



## EmmaL (May 10, 2011)

voting ends today! Please vote for mischief!! 

Star Of The Show Finalists - Burgess Excel


----------



## EmmaL (May 10, 2011)

25 mins left to vote.


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

ive voted he is so cute looks lovely in this picture  good luck


----------

